

Gmail fluke: The Knights who say "nee"? - madmaze
http://i.imgur.com/oeNai.png

======
madmaze
Top left corner saying "nee" verified in Baltimore, Boston and in Frankfurt,
Germany

~~~
jacktoole1
Neat. Not currently seeing it in Urbana, IL, USA, though (perhaps it has
already been removed).

